# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Kriza  Italiane

## dardajan

Meqe  Italia  ka  hyre  ne  nje  krize  te  vertet  mendova  te  hap  nje  teme me  vete ku  te  japim  informazion  dhe  shkembejme  mendime. Ne  Itali  ndodhen  me  qindra  mijra  Shqiptare  si  emigrant  dhe do  ishte  nje  teme qe  mund  te  ndihmonte te  gjith  ata  qe  ndodhen  ne  kete  vend, duke  perfshir  edhe  veten  time. Kjo  teme  nuk  ka  te  beje  shum  me  problemin  e  Euros  si  monedhe,  pasi  qe  eshte  nje  teme  e tille  por  mbi  problemet  qe i  dalin  emigranti  nga  kjo  qeveri  me  ne  krye  Mario  Monti.
Besoj  se  ne  kete  teme  mund  te  japim informazion  edhe ne  gjuhen  Italiane,  pa  humbur  kohe  me  perkthime,  duke  menduar  se  shumica  e  Shqiptareve  dine  Italisht.

Po  e nis me  dy  informazione  i  pari  ne  tregon  se  kush  eshte  Mario  Monti dhe  i dyti  mbi  riororganizimin Evropian.




> Mario Monti, chi è veramente e cosa fa
> 1 dicembre 2011By Luciano Gianazza 
> Probabilmente sai già molto su questo argomento, comunque se questo articolo può mostrarti un differente aspetto di qualche piccolo particolare, sarò contento di averlo scritto, oltre ad essere già soddisfatto per il fatto di aver radunato le mie idee, per aver messo a posto un altro scaffale della mia mente.
> Qualche settimana fa abbiamo cominciato a sentir parlare di “governo tecnico”. Con tale definizione si intende un governo costituito da tecnici e non da politici. In realtà in passato ci sono stati governi tecnici, ma c’erano tecnici che erano anche politici, forse più politici che tecnici.
> Per formare tale governo la “scelta” è caduta su Mario Monti.
> *Ora è il Presidente del Consiglio dei ministri della Repubblica italiana e contemporaneamente Ministro dell’Economia e delle Finanze.
> Ma è anche presidente europeo della Commissione Trilaterale istituita da David Rockefeller e membro del comitato direttivo del Gruppo Bilderberg.*
> *E’ stato international advisor per Goldman Sachs.* Ha dato le dimissioni per evitare formalmente il conflitto di interessi dovendo assumere la carica di Presidente del Consiglio.
> C’è anche dell’altro, ma la Trilaterale, il Gruppo Bilderberg, Goldman Sachs, (puoi trovare di tutto e di più mettendo i nomi di queste entità come parole chiavi nei motori di ricerca) sono referenze sufficienti per ritenere che Mario Monti possa essere un ambasciatore del NWO, Nuovo Ordine Mondiale.
> ...

----------


## dardajan

Mario Monti, il MES e il Nuovo Ordine Mondiale


5 dicembre 2011
By Luciano Gianazza

Recentemente è venuto alla mia attenzione un documento della Comunità Europea che rappresenta una prospettiva a dir poco sgradevole. Se la manovra che il governo tecnico ha sfornato recentemente non ci rende allegri, dovrebbe scatenare la nostra ira il fatto che i padroni del mondo abbiano intenzione di schiavizzare i popoli europei ancora di più di quanto abbiano fatto finora.

Quando parliamo di schiavitù possono venirci in mente le navi dei negrieri che spingevano a bordo gli africani catturati e legati con pesanti catene di ferro, per poi essere venduti al mercato degli schiavi. Non è facile vedere la moderna schiavitù con le invisibili catene della vessazione perpetrata tramite politiche economiche speculative che estorcono denaro ai cittadini nella forma di contributi facendoli apparire come dovuti e necessari per il benessere del singolo cittadino.

Quello che sta succedendo è che ci stanno derubando e continueranno a farlo costringendoci a lavorare molto duramente con privazioni tali da farci scivolare in un tenore di vita al limite della mera sopravvivenza.

Ovviamente se permettiamo che tutto questo avvenga, non è inevitabile liscrizione nel libro mastro dei nuovi mercanti di schiavi.

Gli oligarchi temono moltissimo che uno stato membro dellEurozona possa uscirne e ritornare alla sua precedente moneta, nel nostro caso alla Lira.

Per impedire questo fanno di tutto perché uno stato non fallisca e continui a mantenere leuro come sua moneta. Questa può essere una cosa buona, la ripresa dopo un fallimento di uno stato è sempre dura e traumatica, a meno che non comporti che i cittadini di quello stato debbano comunque fare sacrifici indicibili. Chi può dire che risalire la china dopo una crisi come questa rimanendo nelleuro non possa essere meglio risalirla ritornando alla gloriosa Lira?

Per prevenire questo, la cupola finanziaria ha ideato il MES, il Meccanismo Europeo di Stabilità, unistituzione che semplicemente aderendovi praticamente confermiamo che non lasceremo mai leuro, costi quel che costi.

Se, per fare un esempio, una regione decidesse di disconoscere lo Stato Italiano e attuasse una secessione, verrebbe invasa dallesercito e la legge marziale entrerebbe in vigore. Decidere di uscire dallEurozona in un futuro più o meno prossimo potrebbe comportare un simile scenario. Quando Sarkozy e la Merch affermano implicitamente che se leuro crolla ci sarà la guerra, è questo che intendono.

Il Meccanismo Europeo di Stabilità (MES)

Che cosè il MES? Credo che possa rispondere meglio la definizione del suo scopo nel trattato che lo istituisce:

Lo scopo del MES è quello di mobilitare finanziamenti e fornire aiuti finanziari, sotto una stretta condizionalità di politica economica, a vantaggio dei Membri del MES che stanno sperimentando o sono minacciati da gravi problemi di finanziamento, se indispensabile per salvaguardare la stabilità finanziaria dellEurozona nel suo complesso. A tal fine, il MES ha il diritto di raccogliere fondi mediante emissione di strumenti finanziari o di stipulare accordi finanziari o di altro genere o accomodamenti con i Membri del MES, istituti finanziari o altri soggetti terzi.

La cosa è molto sottile in quanto i diritti che vengono concessi al MES hanno come controparte dei doveri per lo stato che riceve laiuto, aiuto fra laltro che non può rifiutare, se non rivolgendosi alla Suprema Corte di Giustizia Europea. Infatti il MES è una istituzione che ha potere quasi assoluto. E questi doveri dello stato aiutato significano sempre sacrifici per i cittadini.

Aderendo al MES gli stati riducono ulteriormente la loro Sovranità Popolare in favore di quello che sta diventando un governo sovranazionale europeo che si sostituisce gradualmente in toto ai governi nazionali. Questo è quanto ha recentemente dichiarato come desiderabile Mario Monti in un suo discorso.

In pratica ogni volta che uno stato si trova in difficoltà, gli arrivano gli aiuti a condizione che tale stato rinunci a una parte di sovranità nazionale a favore di una maggiore ingerenza del governo europeo per consentire di effettuare gli interventi.

Il problema è che questo governo europeo è un ente di facciata delloligarchia della finanza mondiale, nel quale agiscono e operano emissari dei grandi interessi economici mondiali privati.

Di conseguenza ai governi nazionali ben si addice il titolo di governo fantoccio in quando diventano meri esecutori di direttive emesse dallélite finanziaria.

I cittadini, almeno in teoria, eleggono i loro rappresentanti politici per chiedere che vengano fatte delle azioni, e il modo in cui farle, nel loro interesse. Quindi sono i mandanti di ciò che viene fatto e come viene fatto per amministrare lo stato.

Nellistituzione del MES i cittadini non hanno titolo alcuno, è una imposizione da organizzazioni e ristretti circoli elitari privati, con il beneplacito dei politici che danno il consenso tradendo i loro mandatari, cioè noi. Infatti la stragrande maggioranza dei cittadini non sa nulla del MES.

Lo scopo reale di questo Meccanismo Europeo di Stabilità è salvaguardare i profitti degli speculatori del mondo bancario internazionale caricando forzatamente lonere delle perdite sui cittadini.

Per fare un esempio, se tu compri delle azioni di una società e il valore di tali azioni scende, non puoi fare altro che assorbire la perdita. Puoi solo sperare che quellazienda rifiorisca e che le sue azioni aumentino quindi di valore.

Come tu puoi comprare le azioni di una azienda o dei titoli di stato, i grandi speculatori acquistano titoli di stato per miliardi di euro e se leconomia di quello stato va in crisi, il valore di quei titoli diminuisce, se poi andasse in bancarotta perderebbero tutto linvestimento e a loro non rimarrebbe altro che prenderne atto e assorbire tale perdita.

Per evitare questo hanno ideato e realizzato il MES, una istituzione che dà gli aiuti finanziari a quello stato in difficoltà per coprire i debiti con gli speculatori, obbligandolo poi a restituire il prestito. Lo stato sarà costretto a privatizzare aziende pubbliche, immobili e altre parti del patrimonio pubblico, a fare tagli della spesa pubblica, oltre ad aumentare o inventare nuove tasse per recuperare il denaro per onorare il prestito. In definitiva le perdite dei grandi speculatori vengono assorbite dai cittadini e non dagli speculatori stessi, come sarebbe invece corretto secondo la logica del mercato azionario.

Mario Monti sta già facendo qualcosa di simile, raccattando denaro a miliardi con tagli e tasse. Non cera bisogno di lui per far questo, sono stati ben bravi i governi passati di entrambi gli schieramenti a fare le stesse cose. La differenza semmai sta nel fatto che questi capitali andranno legalmente allestero nelle mani di Goldman Sachs & C & Affini.

Il MES, da approvare entro il 31 Dicembre 2011, sarà amministrato da un rappresentante di ogni stato dellEurozona, e questo rappresentante deve essere il Ministro delle Finanze, al quale viene conferito il titolo di Governatore. Secondo lArticolo 5:

ARTICOLO 5

Consiglio dei Governatori
1.
Ogni Membro del MES nomina un Governatore e un Vice Governatore. Tali nomine sono revocabili in qualsiasi momento. Il Governatore sarà un Membro del governo di tale Stato Membro del MES di cui ha la responsabilità per le finanze. Il Vice Governatore avrà pieni poteri di agire per conto del Governatore quando questi non è presente.


Guarda caso, Mario Monti, oltre ad essere Presidente del consiglio, è anche il Ministro delle Finanze e diventerà quindi anche uno dei Governatori del MES. E anche un motivo per cui entrambi gli schieramenti hanno deciso di non indire elezioni anticipate ma di optare per un governo tecnico, indipendentemente dal chiasso da pollaio fatto in precedenza.

La prima cosa che il MES farà sarà di istituire un fondo di 700 miliardi di euro, e ogni stato dovrà mettere la sua quota, lItalia esattamente 125.395.900.000 di euro! Questa quota dovrà essere pagata, entro sette giorni da quando il MES lo richiederà, e potrà essere aumentata quando e di quanto verrà ritenuto necessario. Uno stato membro non potrà uscire dal MES. E tante altre belle cosucce ben descritte nel trattato.

Una delle cose interessanti sono gli articoli che trattano limmunità e la segretezza. Tutti, Governatori, Amministratori, e tutto lo staff giù fino al ragazzo delle fotocopie hanno limmunità assoluta. Tutti i documenti e gli archivi sono segreti e inviolabili, e il MES non ha bisogno di alcun permesso, autorizzazione, riconoscimento o licenza per agire. E saranno esenti da imposte. DallArticolo 30 e 31:

ARTICOLO 30

Immunità delle persone
1.
Nellinteresse del MES, il Presidente del Consiglio dei Governatori, Governatori, Vice Governatori, Direttori, Vice Direttori, così come lAmministratore Delegato e altri Membri dello staff sono immuni da procedimenti legali in relazione ad atti da essi compiuti in veste ufficiale e godono dellinviolabilità per le loro carte e documenti ufficiali.


ARTICOLO 31

Esenzione dalle imposte
1.
Nellambito delle sue attività ufficiali, il MES, il suo patrimonio, reddito, proprietà e le sue operazioni e transazioni autorizzate dal presente Trattato sono esenti da qualsiasi imposta diretta.


Tutto questo al di sopra della giurisdizione di qualsiasi stato Membro del MES.

Questo significa che se il Governatore nonché Ministro delle Finanze Mario Monti, e così tutti gli altri Governatori, dovesse commettere qualsiasi atto compromettente, essendo difficile scindere quali azioni appartengano prettamente al MES e quali no, nessuno potrà agire nei suoi confronti.

Questa operazione geopolitica è standardizzata. Ciò che sta avvenendo in Italia sta avvenendo anche in Grecia e avverrà poi in tutti gli altri paesi europei. Il programma di transizione al Nuovo Ordine Mondiale è già ben avviato.

Ho tradotto il trattato per listituzione del MES, sono 55 pagine con poco testo per pagina, replicano fedelmente il documento originale in inglese. Sforzati di leggerlo tutto anche se ha dei punti che possono essere noiosi, per cogliere interamente il vero intento di tale trattato. Conoscere come stanno le cose è il primo passo per risolvere i problemi.

Conosco poco e non mi piace il politichese-legalese-burocratese, e quindi ci saranno senzaltro degli errori nella traduzione del documento, te ne sarò grado se potendoli correggere me li segnalassi per rendere il documento il più possibile scorrevole.

Trattato del MES

----------


## dardajan

1-Ne  banke nuk  te  japin  me  shume  se 1000 euro ne jave contanti  duke  llogaritur  edhe  bankomatin.
2-Autostradat  u  ngriten  perseri dhe  nga  nje  llogari e vogel  qe  bera  sot  paguan  10 centesimi  per  cdo  kilometer.
*3-Do  vene  takse  te  gjith  te  huajve  qe  banojne  ne  Itali  per  pronat  qe  kane  ne  vendin  e tyre.* 
4-Iva  nga  19%  u  rrit  ne  23%
5-Per cdo  sherbim shteteror si  psh  vizita  ne  spitale paguan 6  euro, sa  here  qe  shkon  tek  sporteli  per  pagese  del  automatikisht  shtesa    6  euro.
6-U  rrit  bezina  me 8centesimi dhe natfta 11 brenda  nje  dite.
7-U vu taksa  per  shtepine 

Ka  edhe  te  tjera  por  kush  i  ka  pare  te  gjitha  vetem  kur  i  shofim  qe  pagujm e kuptojm  se  ca  eshte  bo.

Tani  me  taksat ne  Itali  te  beje  cte  doje,  po  me  taksu  edhe  pronat  e  te  huajve  ne  vendin  e tyre  kjo  nuk  ishte  nigju  ndonjehere. Dmth  nese  nje  Shqiptar ka  investuar  ne  vendin  e tij dhe  ka  ne  pronesi  nje  hotel  apo  fabrike, duhet  ti  paguaj  shtetit  Italian 1%  te  vleres  se  prones  nese  nuk  gabohem  dhe  nese  paguan  nje  takse  ne  shqiperi  per  kete  prone  i  ulet  taksa  deri  ne 0.8%.

Dy  jane  pikpytjet  e mia 
1- A  ka  ligje  nderkombetare  qe  e lejojne  apo  ndalojne  nje  takse  te  tille.
2-A  ka  te  drejte  shteti Shqiptar  ti  jape  nje  shteti  tjeter  te  dhenat  katastale  te qytetareve  te tij  kur  nuk  ka  nje  urdher  nga  hetuesia  apo  prokuroria e atij  shteti,  por  vetem  me  qellim per  taksuar? 
A  do  ta  lejoj  shteti  yne  qe  nje  shtet  tjeter  te  vere  nje  mbitakse  mbi  taksat  e veta?

Nuk  e di  po  ky  eshte  kulmi  i kulmeve.

Keta  apo  me  sakt  ky  bankieri  mendon  ti  laj  borxhet  vetem  duke  rjepur  popullin,  dhe  nuk  del  ai  i  veti  por  don  me  rrjep  edhe  popujt  e tjere.

Per  punen  e  1000  eurove  ne  jave,  i  bie  qe  nese  ty  te  bia  nje  hall  dhe  do  shkosh  me gjith  familjen  ne  Shqiperi  ato  leke  nuk  te  dalin  per  asgje.  Prandaj  edhe  me  ik  per  pushime  duhet  me  fillu  me  terheq  euro  2-3-4  jave  perpara  hajde  shtet  hajde  mbahet  me  leket  tona.

----------


## EDLIN

Si eshte kjo puna e bankes ?
Une e di se mund te terheqesh jo me shume se 1000 € (999.999)kesh.ne muaj dhe nese ke me teper shpenzime i paguan me bankomat, bonifiko çek..etj.
Me e bukura eshte se nuk ben dot pa bankat edhe nese e merr rrogen me çek nuk i merr dot parate sepse te japin me pak se 1000 €(pa llogaritur sesi sillen ne banke kur nuk ke nje konto), keshtu qe je i detyruar te hapesh nje llogari..

----------


## IL__SANTO

Kete punen e bankes une nuk e di por qe ajo 1000 euro ne dite eshte e pamundur te pakten deri sot mbasdite se kalova vet ne banke.Nuk e di nese e kane bere si ligj regional apo eshte kombetar.
Persa i perket taksimit te te huajve per pronat ne shtetin e tyre eshte shume e pamundur pasi ne itali nuk jane vetem shqiptaret qe ndoshta kane nje qeveri qe e miraton kete ligj per interesa politike etj por ka edhe rumun e moldav e shume rraca te tjera qe shtetet e tyre sma merr mendja te lejojne te dalin ato leke prej andej edhe te vijne ne itali.
Italia takson vetem residentet persona fizik dhe shoqeri qe perfitojne te ardhura ne Itali ose per te ardhurat qe futen nga investimet ne shtete te tjera por jo pronat personale.

Taksa patrimoniale qe u aprovua vlen per territorin italian edhe jo jashte kufijve.

Taksa per shtepine eshte nje takse qe paguhet pak a shume ne te gjithe boten por me parametra te ndryshem.  ( ICI )

IVA do rritet deri ne 22% edhe nuk eshte nje asgje e sigurt rreth kesaj.

----------


## saura

> Kete punen e bankes une nuk e di por qe ajo 1000 euro ne dite eshte e pamundur te pakten deri sot mbasdite se kalova vet ne banke.Nuk e di nese e kane bere si ligj regional apo eshte kombetar.
> Persa i perket taksimit te te huajve per pronat ne shtetin e tyre eshte shume e pamundur pasi ne itali nuk jane vetem shqiptaret qe ndoshta kane nje qeveri qe e miraton kete ligj per interesa politike etj por ka edhe rumun e moldav e shume rraca te tjera qe shtetet e tyre sma merr mendja te lejojne te dalin ato leke prej andej edhe te vijne ne itali.
> Italia takson vetem residentet persona fizik dhe shoqeri qe perfitojne te ardhura ne Itali ose per te ardhurat qe futen nga investimet ne shtete te tjera por jo pronat personale.
> 
> Taksa patrimoniale qe u aprovua vlen per territorin italian edhe jo jashte kufijve.
> 
> Taksa per shtepine eshte nje takse qe paguhet pak a shume ne te gjithe boten por me parametra te ndryshem.  ( ICI )
> 
> IVA do rritet deri ne 22% edhe nuk eshte nje asgje e sigurt rreth kesaj.



He kshu bo ti i rregullo punet per vete  i mban eurot poshte dyshekut ahahaha
as une nuk e besoj qe te taksohen te huajt per pronat ne vendin e tyre ...
e di sa pune do t'iu dilte ambasadave ....ata per patentat kur merrnin informacione dikur.... harxhonin gjith ate kohe pa mendo per pronat qe s'ka zot qe i merr vesh kadastrat tona ...
Keto nuk mbledhin dot paret e veta do gjejne pronat tona aman lloqet e italianeve bejne sikur punojne :P

Ps Hiqi leket po i pate ne shqiperi ne ndonje banke italiane ahahahaha

----------


## Brari

a kini ndjer gje ju italanët ne cmimet e buk vaj sheker miell pasul domate mish orizit?

po ne benzin qerara e drita e uje?

po ne sto krevaqis a kini ndopak kriz?

----------


## xhori

> 1-Ne  banke nuk  te  japin  me  shume  se 1000 euro ne jave contanti  duke  llogaritur  edhe  bankomatin.
> 2-Autostradat  u  ngriten  perseri dhe  nga  nje  llogari e vogel  qe  bera  sot  paguan  10 centesimi  per  cdo  kilometer.
> *3-Do  vene  takse  te  gjith  te  huajve  qe  banojne  ne  Itali  per  pronat  qe  kane  ne  vendin  e tyre.* 
> 4-Iva  nga  19%  u  rrit  ne  23%
> 5-Per cdo  sherbim shteteror si  psh  vizita  ne  spitale paguan 6  euro, sa  here  qe  shkon  tek  sporteli  per  pagese  del  automatikisht  shtesa    6  euro.
> 6-U  rrit  bezina  me 8centesimi dhe natfta 11 brenda  nje  dite.
> 7-U vu taksa  per  shtepine 
> 
> Ka  edhe  te  tjera  por  kush  i  ka  pare  te  gjitha  vetem  kur  i  shofim  qe  pagujm e kuptojm  se  ca  eshte  bo.
> ...


i paske kuptuar gabim taksat e reja,  ti mund te terheqesh sa euro te duash nga banka, vetem qe kur shkon te paguash neper dyqane me euro ne dor nuk te lejohet me shume se 1000 euro kesh, 

e dyta sa per taksen e shtepis, ne qftse ti je rezident ne itali dhe ke shtepine tende taksen do e paguash njelloj si te gjithe, nuk te takson njeri pronat qe ti ke ne shqiperi, vertet  nafta dhe benzina  u ngriten  edhe iva

----------


## PINK

he pra se beri panik kot. lol

Po pse nuk paguani taksa kur keni prona atje, si shtepi ? shume u paskan lene pa paguar property tax.

----------


## dardajan

> i paske kuptuar gabim taksat e reja,  ti mund te terheqesh sa euro te duash nga banka, vetem qe kur shkon te paguash neper dyqane me euro ne dor nuk te lejohet me shume se 1000 euro kesh, 
> 
> e dyta sa per taksen e shtepis, ne qftse ti je rezident ne itali dhe ke shtepine tende taksen do e paguash njelloj si te gjithe, nuk te takson njeri pronat qe ti ke ne shqiperi, vertet  nafta dhe benzina  u ngriten  edhe iva


Une  nuk  po  ja fus  kot  se  para dy  ditesh  shkova  ne  banke  per  te  terhequr  me  shum  se  1000  euro  dhe  me  than  qe  nuk  mund  te  terheqesh  me  shum  se  1000 euro  ne  jave.
Ndersa  me  bancomat  mund  te  blesh  dhe  paguash  sa  te  duash.

Problemi  ketu  eshte  qe  te  bllokojne  pagesat  ne  te  zezé,  dhe  tjettra  eshte  qe  nese  puna  shkon  shum  keq  njerzit  mund  te  paraqiten  te  gjith  njeheresh  ne  banke  per  te  terhequr  kursimet,  por  kjo  do  conte  ne  falimentim  Bankat  prandaj  dhe  kane  nxjerre  kete  ligj.

Taksen  e   Shtepise  e  kam  paguar  gjithmon  derisa  ishte  ne  fuqi  pastaj  Berlusca  e  hoqi,  dhe  tani  e  vune  prap.

Lajmi  se  brenda  manovres  se  re  eshte  edhe  kjo  taksa  per  prona  jashte  italise  me  duket  i  sugurte  pasi  sot  e  degjova  edhe  tek  lajmet  e  Shqiperise,
Ku  u  tha  se  nuk  dihet  ne  cfar  menyre  mendon  shteti  Italian  ti  vjele  keto  taksa.

----------


## EDLIN

http://www.tasse-fisco.com/finanziar...ici-irap/9589/




> i paske kuptuar gabim taksat e reja, ti mund te terheqesh sa euro te duash nga banka, vetem qe kur shkon te paguash neper dyqane me euro ne dor nuk te lejohet me shume se 1000 euro kesh,


Nuk mund te terheqesh me shume se 1000 euro

http://www.tasse-fisco.com/finanziar...ri-monti/9717/

----------


## dardajan

> he pra se beri panik kot. lol
> 
> Po pse nuk paguani taksa kur keni prona atje, si shtepi ? shume u paskan lene pa paguar property tax.


Po, paguanim, por  na  i hoqi  Berluska para gati 2 vjetesh  por  tani  i vun  prape.

----------


## PINK

Kjo puna e terheqjes se pares - cash edhe hahet, se behet me qellim qe mos terhiqen gjithe paret nga bankat brenda dites, gje qe do conte me keq ne kaos. Por te taksosh pronat qe ke ne nje shtet tjeter eshte absurde. Tax paguan per shtetin kur jeton atje nese posedon prona atje dhe jo se ke prona ne nje shtet tjeter. Pronat qe ke diku tjeter taxat ja paguan vendit perkates.

1000 euro ne jave mjaft i keni sa te mbaroj kriza.  :ngerdheshje: 
Per dicka paska qene i mire Berluska. Te mos paguash property tax eshte se ceshte. lol

----------


## dardajan

A  se  harrova kete  tjetren,  qe  per  cdo  konto,  apo  llogari  bancare  do  paguash  nje  takse  vjetore  prej  34  eurosh,  por  nuk  e  di  se  sa  duhet  te  jete  shuma  ne  konto  qe  ky  mekanisem  te  aplikohet. Edhe  kjo  behet  per disa  arsye  te  tjera
1- Kur ti  shkon  te  mbyllesh  nje  konto,  sic  po  bej  une  tani  te  luten  aman  mos  e mbyll  lere  hapur  dhe  me  shum  pak  lek. Arsyeja  eshte  se  per  cdo  konto  te  hapur dhe  per  cdo 1  euro  banca  mund  te  jape  borxh  deri  ne  100  euro,  me  sa  di  un  por  mund  ta  kem  edhe  gabim,  pasi  nuk  jam  i  kesaj  fushe. Pra  gjithmon  me  sa  di  un supozojme  se  ti  ke  lene  1000  euro  ne  banke  ata  kane  te  drejte  virtualisht  te  japin  nje  borxh  prej  10000 mije  eurosh,  keshtu  qe  kur  njerzit  terheqin  kursimet  dhe  mbyllin  kontot  atyre  ju  ulet  mundesia  per  te  dhene  para  borxh,  dhe  rrjedhimisht  edhe  fitimi.

2-Duke  patur  disa  konto ti  mund  te  terheqesh  kesh  pak  nga  te  gjitha  dhe  te  paguash  ne  te  zeze.

3- Ka  edhe  marifete  te  tjera  mbajtja  e  shum  llogarive  te  hapura qe  spo  i futem  ti  arsyetoj.

----------


## INFINITY©

> A  se  harrova kete  tjetren,  qe  per  cdo  konto,  apo  llogari  bancare  do  paguash  nje  takse  vjetore  prej  34  eurosh,  por  nuk  e  di  se  sa  duhet  te  jete  shuma  ne  konto  qe  ky  mekanisem  te  aplikohet.


Ketu ne Amerike, pothuajse te gjitha bankat te bejne charge nje fee mujore per checking account qe ke (te pakten $25 ne muaj) nqs balanca ne ate account eshte me pak se nje shume e caktuar, ose po nuk pate dhe nje savings account apo account te nje lloji te tjeter me ate bank. Prandaj mos u ankoni per nje takse vjetore kur ketu njerezit ate e paguajne cdo muaj. Bank of America shkoi deri aty sa do ju bente kostumereve charge nje fee sa here qe perdornin karten e tyre te bankes per te blere gjera nqs nuk kishin nje savings account apo shuma e lekeve ne checking account ishte nen nje nivel te caktuar. Kur e pane qe filluan njerezit te terhiqnin leket, e hoqen me vrap. lol 

Shume u ankokeni ju andej nga Italia.

----------


## dardajan

> Ketu ne Amerike, pothuajse te gjitha bankat te bejne charge nje fee mujore per checking account qe ke (te pakten $25 ne muaj) nqs balanca ne ate account eshte me pak se nje shume e caktuar, ose po nuk pate dhe nje savings account apo account te nje lloji te tjeter me ate bank. Prandaj mos u ankoni per nje takse vjetore kur ketu njerezit ate e paguajne cdo muaj. Bank of America shkoi deri aty sa do ju bente kostumereve charge nje fee sa here qe perdornin karten e tyre te bankes per te blere gjera nqs nuk kishin nje savings account apo shuma e lekeve ne checking account ishte nen nje nivel te caktuar. Kur e pane qe filluan njerezit te terhiqnin leket, e hoqen me vrap. lol 
> 
> Shume u ankokeni ju andej nga Italia.


Mbase  nuk  jam  shprehur  mire  une  dhe  nuk  e  ke  kuptuar  qe  taksa  vjetore  apo  mujore  e  bankes  eshte  tjeter  gje  dhe  e  paguajne  te  gjithe  duan  apo  sduan,  kjo  eshte  takse  tjeter  mbi  ate  te  bankes,  eshte  per  krizen  dhe  shkon  drejt  e  ne  xhep  te  qeverise.

----------


## INFINITY©

> Mbase  nuk  jam  shprehur  mire  une  dhe  nuk  e  ke  kuptuar  qe  taksa  vjetore  apo  mujore  e  bankes  eshte  tjeter  gje  dhe  e  paguajne  te  gjithe  duan  apo  sduan,  kjo  eshte  takse  tjeter  mbi  ate  te  bankes,  eshte  per  krizen  dhe  shkon  drejt  e  ne  xhep  te  qeverise.


Kjo takse nuk ka te bej me fitimet e interesit bankar? Dmth eshte thjesht nje set fee prej $34 qe ti duhet te paguash nese ke nje account bankar te hapur?

----------


## dardajan

> Kjo takse nuk ka te bej me fitimet e interesit bankar? Dmth eshte thjesht nje set fee prej $34 qe ti duhet te paguash nese ke nje account bankar te hapur?


Yes, Yes, ska  lidhje  fare  me  banken,  biles  edhe  ke  dentisti  po  shkove  nje  taks  plus  per  krizen  6  euro  per  cdo  vizit.

Pra  nuk  menojn  si  me  zhvillu  ekonomin  por  i  gjejne  te  gatshme  leket  duke  ja  mar  atyre  qe  punojne,  dhe  marrin  1000  euro  ne  muj.

----------


## INFINITY©

> Yes, Yes, ska  lidhje  fare  me  banken,  biles  edhe  ke  dentisti  po  shkove  nje  taks  plus  per  krizen  6  euro  per  cdo  vizit.
> 
> Pra  nuk  menojn  si  me  zhvillu  ekonomin  por  i  gjejne  te  gatshme  leket  duke  ja  mar  atyre  qe  punojne,  dhe  marrin  1000  euro  ne  muj.


Epo mire, edhe ju drejt rruges se Amerikes po shkoni ku ata qe punojne ndeshkohen duke paguar taksa per te ushqyer ata qe nuk punojne por rrojne me ndihmat e shtetit si per ushqim, ashtu edhe per shendetesine. Me vjen keq!

----------


## dardajan

Giovanni Schiavon  59 vjec  eshte  viktima  e  rradhes  se kesaj  krize, Vetvrasja  kryhet  sepse  pronari  nuk  kishte  me  Euro  qe  te  paguante  puntoret  e tij, po  ashtu  edhe  fornitoret.
Ne  fakt  ai  kishte  Euro  por  nuk  e  paguanin  sepse  edhe  te  tjeret  ishin  ne  veshtiresi, ai  kishte  per  te  marre  rreth  250 mije euro  nga  entet  publike,  pra  nga  shteti  te  cilat  nuk  mund  ti  merrete dot  sepse  arkat e  tyre  ishin  bosh.
Me  ligj  evropian  shteti  duhet  te  paguaj  per  punet  e bera  nga  firmat  e ndryshme  brenda  30  ditesh. Ne  veri  te Italise  kjo  pagese  ka  arritur  deri  ne  4  muaj  vonese, dhe  ne  disa  zona  edhe  1  vit. Kjo  i  detyron  pronaret  qe  te  marrin  kredi  ne  banka  derisa  te  paguhen  nga  shteti,  por  edhe  bankat  nuk  japin  me  kredi  keshtu  qe  e  vetmja  rruge  mbetet  largimi  nga  kjo  bote,  duke  lene  edhe  shum  firma  e  familje  ne  te  njejten  gjendje  depresioni.
Vetem  muajt e fundit  ne  zonen  nord-est  te  Italis  jane  vetevrare  10  pronar  per  te  njejtat  arsye  qe  permanda  me pare.

Prandaj  sot  te  gjith  pronaret  e  nord-est  kan  firmmosur  nje  leter  dhe  do  ja  dergojne  Mario Montit  qe  te  shlyeje  te  gjitha  detyrimet  financiare  qe  ka  me firmat.

Per  mendimin  tim  Monti  duhet  qe  te  gjitha  firmave  qe  nuk  ju  paguan  dot  Eurot  ti  shtyje  pagamentin  e  taksave  shteterore, dhe kontributet  qe  derdhen  per  puntoret  derisa  shteti  te  paguaje  pronarin.

Eshte  e  pallogjikshme  qe  te  mos  paguash  pronarin  dhe  ne  te  njejten  kohe  kerkon  qe  pronari  te  paguaj  ty.

Per  me  shum  lexoni  artikullin  ne  gazete 
http://www3.lastampa.it/cronache/sez...o/lstp/434807/

----------

